# tybee pier



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

ive never seen trout so large on tybee pier..i sat next to mike, fishing the same way as him for an hour watching him bring in 20inch plus trout each time..after that hour i got a huge 21inch trout followed shortly by an 18incher..people next to me caught several big keepers..in total i believe i saw about 16 over 20inches brought in a two hour span..also some nice pompano caught..water was clear and calm with little wind..coach got a huge sheephead..


----------



## insttech1 (Jun 7, 2007)

What were the pomp and trout hitting?

Thanks for the report!
Marc


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

live shrimp on popper corks with a three foot leader. they were also hitting cut shrimp on bottom rigs. today looks as nice i'm heading back shortly.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info Led weight, Ill be down there on Saturday, when you see me pull up with my cart........its over reel your poles in there all mine


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

the water was perfectly clear for area...
the only 3 i caught were in the first hour and all were BIG to me..live shrimp..my second succesfull day this year.LOL...
i was the lucky one today..


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Welcome to the team


----------



## SHADE12 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Max*

HAS ANYONE SEEN MAX ON THE PIER AFTER TROUT. THAT IS ABOUT HE WILL FISH FOR

TROUTMAN DON'T CATCH THEM ALL BEFORE ME AND DEANO GET THERE.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Youve got my word......Fishermans Honor........


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

the water was more clear today and no waves..smooth..blue fish were abundant. a few nice pompano, sheaphead and some decent whiting..cheech caught a tarapin turtle..took a couple of pic.'s of the lil' guy..i'll see if i can post the pic. good luck this weekend..i'll be back during the week, weather permitting..
search 'cheech' in gallery for pic. of turtle..


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Cart is in the truck and im ready for the outgoing/low tide tommorrow round noon....here i come fishyfishyfishy


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

i'd like to hear your report 2morrow....good luck and dont forget the sunblock...LOL..

what tide do you find it best to fish at the pier?

adams gots some HUGE shrimp...


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Sat at Adams for 2 hours waiting on shrimp....Got to the Pier just as the run was over, couple nice trout caught and 2 Spanish, so all i caught was a glimpse of the bikini's walking by as my GF stared me down....**SHRUGS** i dunna y....:O) well I have something to put out to our fellow fisherman who have used Bandi's bait and tackle and have grown to know Bo ......It seems he has Lung Cancer and may have to have one lung removed....Just wanted to pass this info along so our fishing family can keep him in our prayers


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

went out this morning...no one had shrimp at adams, hogans or deweys...
adams told me he'd have them at 10am..and he did..
caught one big blue on the pier..went to honey hole with sam...got 3 nice trout..
one guy on pier had caught some small pompano...what is the size limit on these fish?
i'll be there wensday...


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Should I tell them the secret bait for the big ones Glenn?


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

There is no size limit that I know of on pompano in Georgia because, amazingly, Georgia DNR doesn't consider pompano a gamefish.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Yes, E go ahead and spill the beans...............spending all my time in the boat now............the turons and idiots finnaly drove me off the pier. G


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

a few trout were caught today in the short time i was there..i caught a nice one within the first ten minutes and lost another while not paying attention..
it seems to me that as soon as you walk away from your fishing pole a fish always strikes..does this ever happen to anyone else?
forgot to mention i saw what looked like a 6ft shark brought in tuesday. i was told that the same people had caught a couple more like that..it was largest ive seen out there..it brought a few swimmers in early...


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

yes, pleaz spill the beans..i need to know the secret..this is the first successful year i've ever had using a popping cork..
i've still got some shrimp left and im finding the energy to go back today..


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

emanuel said:


> Should I tell them the secret bait for the big ones Glenn?


pleaz do tell me..


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Finger mullet.


----------



## Fishpimp76 (Sep 19, 2005)

*Mud minnows*

possibly..maybe.sometimes...ive heard


----------



## SHADE12 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Big Trout*

LEDWEIGHT IF YOU CAN GET SOME GREENBACKS OFF THE FRONT OF THE PIER ON SABINKIS. THE BIG ONES LOVE THEM.

THAT IS HOW I MET E-MAN A FEW YRS BACK. GIVING HIM SOME GREENBACKS. MAN WAS HE CATCHING SOME BIG ONES.

LEDWEIGHT IF YOU GET TO FISH ANY NEXT WEEK,I WILL BE ON THE PIER STARTING SAT UNTILL FRIDAY. HAVE YELLOW CART, PIER AND SURF.COM HAT. USALLY FISH THE SOUTH CORNER. LET YOU SHOW ME HOW TO CATCH THE TROUT.:fishing:SHADE12


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

SHADE12 said:


> LEDWEIGHT IF YOU CAN GET SOME GREENBACKS OFF THE FRONT OF THE PIER ON SABINKIS. THE BIG ONES LOVE THEM.
> 
> THAT IS HOW I MET E-MAN A FEW YRS BACK. GIVING HIM SOME GREENBACKS. MAN WAS HE CATCHING SOME BIG ONES.
> 
> LEDWEIGHT IF YOU GET TO FISH ANY NEXT WEEK,I WILL BE ON THE PIER STARTING SAT UNTILL FRIDAY. HAVE YELLOW CART, PIER AND SURF.COM HAT. USALLY FISH THE SOUTH CORNER. LET YOU SHOW ME HOW TO CATCH THE TROUT.:fishing:SHADE12


sounds great..i wont be there till tuesday...you'll have to show me what your talking about with the greenbacks.
no shrmip at adams this morning..he said call tomorrow..


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

i rerigged a pole that hasnt been used much..i took it to tybee today. stopped and got some fiddler crabs and went to the pier..
within 30min. i had caught the biggest sheephead i have ever got...7lbs..
put'em in the cooler and walked back to the end and got a frozen margarita. sipped on it and left...i didnt mention its my first..pic. enclosed somewhere here...


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

[url


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

yep the photo went through..ledweightII.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Very nice sheepie if i do say so myself....Ill be on the pier tommorrow after 12 and ill be back on Saturday morning......Did i mention Larry's Bait and tackle keeps me supplied in shrimp?...hes almost never out...***EVIL SMILE**


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

i had a dream last night...i was a finacial wizard, rich, an awesome body and a full head of hair at 60 with a member between my legs that wouldnt lay down...woke up and the tv was on infomercials....


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

*not funny*



ledweightII said:


> i had a dream last night...i was a finacial wizard, rich, an awesome body and a full head of hair at 60 with a member between my legs that wouldnt lay down...woke up and the tv was on infomercials....


darn kids wrote this stuff here...please ignore..
they think their funny...


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

quite a few large sheepshead have been caught this week, 5lb and over....i was able to bring home some nice trout tues, wens, thurs..gave the whiting away even though they were good size..
nowhere to find shrimp this week...good luck..plenty of mudminnows...


----------



## SHADE12 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Tybee*

LEDWEIGHT IT GOOD TO FINALLY MEET YOU LAST WEEK ON THE PIER. HAD A GREAT TIME.
COACH WORE THE SHEEPIES OUT. BE BACK IN OCT FOR SURE. UNTILL THEN GOOD:fishing:

SHADE12


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

the sheepshead are there and abundantly large...big drums also...seen some nice trout too...too bad i got skunked today..i'll get'em tomorrow morning..
$15 a pint of shrimp, $30 a quart..$20 for five dozen mudminnows..


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

water at tybee pier is so clear its almost like looking thru sunglasses..you can see the sheepshead feeding on everything but what we've tossed at'em and some are as long as the pylon is wide. coach had a #2 hook straightened out on one...must change bait.
i was using live shrimp on corks, bottom fishing with cut shrimp; fiddler crabs for sheepies..you can see the bait fish running...people next to me from penn. found a school of spade fish hoovering..
got some nice pomp.'s from the cork and bottom rig., a nice drum and two huge whiting and the same for trout..i've been lucky or just spending too much time out there...guess the parking sticker is paying off not to mention the frozen Margarita's are good...seems like im seeing the same people during the week, great guys..must work the rest of the weekend and hit it again Tuesday..:fishing:


----------

